# Woodturning A Segmented Walnut Bowl



## Alex (5/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/14)

Loved watching this project! To make a decent margin on this project he will have to sell the bowl for about eight million rand!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (6/10/14)

I doubt the Chinese will clone this! 
But I don't know how that guy has kept all his fingers for so long,He's got ducting to extract dust and all sorts of fancy stuff and he take the guards off the dangerous things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

